# Son went crazy with duracoat



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

My son is clic2323 and I gave him my remington rand and he customized it (see 1911 forum). I let him do my kel-tec sub2000 and p11. I really like the way they turned out.


----------



## clic2323 (Nov 26, 2006)

Yea i'm good


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Well Spacedoggy I'd say that young man has a nack for painting. He has done a good job on them all. I make such a mess when I try stuff like that, wife will not let me in the house with a spray can. Painted part of her dining room table once.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Nice work! Looks good. I think a hot pink may look better but then what do I know.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

That's really good work, clic2323.


----------



## KingAirDriver (Aug 13, 2006)

Lovin' the elephant!! Oh, guns look cool too. :mrgreen:


----------

